# Fork, not Forks



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

My bike came with one fork. When I replace it, I don't get "forks", I get a "fork" (unless I'm getting a bulk discount). When I rebuild the front springy thing, I rebuild my "fork", not my "forks". When considering "a" new "fork" from RS, It'd be a "Totem" not "Totems". 

When you eat pasta, do you use "forks" or "a fork"?

Why is this difficult for some?


----------



## alex55 (Jul 29, 2007)

YES! I think the exact same thing thing. It really kinda pisses me off when people talk like that. Like do people want more than one new fork for their bike?


----------



## Aaron D (Dec 14, 2005)

those shocks are sweet!


----------



## alex55 (Jul 29, 2007)

The front forks on my bike are pretty sweet too!


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Yessss finally. Someone who agrees. When I was getting started earlier this I was looking to trade my risse champ. Some guy offered "a pair of totems.." I was like "oh man! Two totem forks!" then He said it was one fork and I wanted to punch his face...

You ride your horse, not your pair of horses... I agree it's a fork not a forks.


----------



## DucJ (Aug 14, 2009)

Generic term from Motorcycles..
I have Ohlins forks on my 1098s...
Kinda funny in a sad way that some are bothered by it.


----------



## FrostyStruthers (Jul 10, 2010)

It's a small thing really.

Whill Wheaton
Cool Whip


----------



## HowMaybesGo (Oct 1, 2010)

for some reason people like to put the letter "S" at the end of words. For example: SonicS, for realS, hellS yeahS....... forkS. i don't know why but it really irritates me.


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

DucJ said:


> Generic term from Motorcycles..
> I have Ohlins forks on my 1098s...
> Kinda funny in a sad way that some are bothered by it.


Uh, no. Back in the day, some motorcycles had rear shocks (plural), but only ever a single fork.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Hand me a plier, the zipper is stuck on my pant.
Nah, forget it. I'm going to need a scissor to get these off.
Don't freak out, I'm wearing a short underneath. Well, a brief anyway.


----------



## washingtonripper13 (Jan 23, 2011)

i totally agree the word "forks" instead of fork completely irratates me


----------



## DucJ (Aug 14, 2009)

dbabuser said:


> Uh, no. Back in the day, some motorcycles had rear shocks (plural), but only ever a single fork.


Uh, Yeah.
My Duc. won't roll with one fork...the wheel won't stay on..
There is a right one and a left one. that equals 2 right?
I know they don't "fork" technically..
IT'S A GENERIC TERM.
Suspension engineers even refer to them as "forks"...

FYI, there are still many new MOTORCYCLES that come with two shocks..


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

"Forks" isn't as annoying as "Dampening". I don't like my suspension to get me wet :nonod:


----------



## HowMaybesGo (Oct 1, 2010)

forks would be plural meaning multiple splits not just one. there is a fork in the road. even tools that have multiple forks are still only call a fork. a pitch fork, or a fork to eat your food with, or a tuning fork. well maybe not a tuning fork but still.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

DucJ said:


> Uh, Yeah.
> My Duc. won't roll with one fork...the wheel won't stay on..
> There is a right one and a left one. that equals 2 right?
> I know they don't "fork" technically..
> ...


Your Duc _does_ roll with *one fork*. That one fork has a right fork leg and a left fork leg. The fork legs consist of sliders and stanchions. Your one fork also has a crown, a steerer and various other parts that collectively make up the complete fork. Singular.


----------



## frango (Oct 10, 2004)

Same thing with "bars" :| My bike comes with just one bar... unless it's tandem


----------



## ccspecialized (Dec 30, 2008)

It's a european thing. Just like a mech is a rear derailleur. 


It must be the off season...


----------



## DucJ (Aug 14, 2009)

BunnV said:


> Your Duc _does_ roll with *one fork*. That one fork has a right fork leg and a left fork leg. The fork legs consist of sliders and stanchions. Your one fork also has a crown, a steerer and various other parts that collectively make up the complete fork. Singular.


Both legs have a rebound damper,a compression damper and a spring. Its a pair.. but like I said ,sad it bothers people when there are worse things in the world..I'm done wasting time on this.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

DucJ said:


> Both legs have a rebound damper,a compression damper and a spring. Its a pair.. but like I said ,sad it bothers people when there are worse things in the world..I'm done wasting time on this.


I agree that there are MUCH worse things in the World to worry about, but you have to admit that the pair of fork legs make one "fork".  I'm done now too. Which Duc do you have btw?

I love the 1198....


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

NWS said:


> Hand me a plier, the zipper is stuck on my pant.
> Nah, forget it. I'm going to need a scissor to get these off.
> Don't freak out, I'm wearing a short underneath. Well, a brief anyway.


:thumbsup:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

kenbentit said:


> "Forks" isn't as annoying as "Dampening". I don't like my suspension to get me wet :nonod:


"Dampening" is grammatically correct.

What does a damper do?
-It dampENs the oscillations

what is the present tense of dampen?
-Dampening.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Gotta agree with Highdell, dampening is correct. 
Kenb, keep your apples away from my oranges.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

No, dampers damp. Sponges dampen. 
For hella dampenerization, wrap your shock in a wet rag.

The one that aggravates me is, "Please input your PIN." Input was a noun back in the day, and then some dumbass ATM developer verbed it. The verb he was looking for is "enter."

For bonus points, "Please input your PIN number."


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Whaddaya know, NWS (and kenbentit) got it right! Highdell, it's "damping" according to this site (which I lend more credence to than some Emily Batty stalker   )


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

There is absolutely no reason for the new generation to ever be wrong. I mean I remember the first weeks of life of the internet...now they have everything at their fingertips. BTW:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Damping

Now, if I tell my girl I want to buy a nice pant, she might think I am doing something I shouldn't. If I say I am going to buy a pair of pants, and come home with only 1 "pair". Nobody gets confused.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

NWS said:


> No, dampers damp. Sponges dampen.
> For hella dampenerization, wrap your shock in a wet rag.
> ...


read a dictionary 

damp·en/ˈdampən/Verb
1. Make slightly wet
2. *Make less strong or intense*


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

Another thing that gets me is when people talk about the front fork. As opposed to a rear fork? A little irrelevant but when people write breaks when they really mean brakes I laugh inside.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

whodaphuck said:


> Whaddaya know, NWS (and kenbentit) got it right! Highdell, it's "damping" according to this site (which I lend more credence to than some Emily Batty stalker   )


Merriam Webster got it right.
I'm *not* saying damps/damping is wrong either, but c'mon people - you can't all be ut:


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

DucJ said:


> Both legs have a rebound damper,a compression damper and a spring. Its a pair.. but like I said ,sad it bothers people when there are worse things in the world..I'm done wasting time on this.


Yeah, a collection of parts makes a whole singular unit - how crazy.  
It's proper English, but apparently no one wants to waste time with that these days.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

He said in his first post that its a 1098s.

And FWIW even though it is grammatically incorrect (its a single piece of metal that forks off into 2 pieces like a fork in the road or a fork you eat pasta with) it is a long used and accepted motorcycle term. Go to Ducati's site for instance and look at the chassis section for the 1198. You'll see "Forks" listed. Not that all manufacturers list them so (yamaha says fork, honda just says suspension) but it is a term in wide use for whatever reason.



BunnV said:


> I agree that there are MUCH worse things in the World to worry about, but you have to admit that the pair of fork legs make one "fork".  I'm done now too. Which Duc do you have btw?
> 
> I love the 1198....


----------



## Norcoshore1 (Apr 28, 2010)

yo guys i some front forks for sale real good condition they dont get wet when they dampen and if u buy them full price i will incude some nice breaks real powerful they mount good on your bars and maybe i will trow a rear forks too made from aluminium with a big springs. holla at me if u inarestid and we can work sometin out ya dig?


----------



## lew242 (Aug 7, 2008)

Yeah, I get out of bed and put on my pant or jean, then put on my sunglass if it is sunny. I also cut things with my scissor.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

This irritates me too and I often call it out on others posts just to irritate back. No matter how anyone tries to defend the the plural use of the word, it's wrong, and it makes you sound like an idiot. 

Yes it's a little thing, and a little irritating thing. It's a FORK, not FORKS. :skep: 

BUT.

This morning I gave my dog many pets, and this afternoon I'm going to get my hairs cut because it's out of control. Oh, and then I'm going to go wrench on my bike because my Fox 36 forks need to be rebuilt. :madman:


----------



## jcin (Jan 15, 2008)

is it scissor kissing or scissors kissing?


----------



## Archi-Magus (Feb 22, 2010)

whodaphuck said:


> My bike came with one fork. When I replace it, I don't get "forks", I get a "fork" (unless I'm getting a bulk discount). When I rebuild the front springy thing, I rebuild my "fork", not my "forks". When considering "a" new "fork" from RS, It'd be a "Totem" not "Totems".
> 
> When you eat pasta, do you use "forks" or "a fork"?
> 
> Why is this difficult for some?


Because it's been called "forks" in the motorcycle world by manufacturers, racers, and mechanics, since far before you decided you knew better than them. It's still the same story in moto, if you said "fork" people would literally laugh at you. Only MTB terminology geeks say fork instead of forks. I'm not joking either, moto guys would literally laugh at you for saying fork.

Also something to think about; if you're so hell bent on proper terminology, a dual crown "fork" on a bike isn't actually a fork at all if you're going by the proper definition. You could also make a case that single crown forks are not forks because the crown, stanchions, and steerer tube are all separate pieces. So the definition, "A bifurcation or separation of a singular object into two or more." seems to not apply for the lack of singular object.

Oh no! Such a fallacy! What will the MTB world do since I've decoded such a life altering mystery?!!!


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

Dear mountain bikers of america

A few things of note:
1st - Only Americans mountain bikers use the term "fork." Everywhere else, people say "fork" and "forks" interchangeably. Being that you are on an *international* website designed for gathering folks to talk about mountain biking from all over the world, the lesson is: deal with it. You hear moto guys refer to it as "forks" on a pretty regular basis, and being that they invented the things, I'll let it slide. 

2nd - Only American mountain bikers use the term "damping" everywhere else, people use the phrase "dampening" and "damping" interchangeably. I know you have a great deal of experience in suspension dynamics, but when I hear guys who write the books on the subject referring to it as "dampening" I'm willing to give em the benefit of the doubt. 

3rd - This has been discussed more then you would even beat a dead horse. Get over it, if you can let it effect your day, you got problems. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Archi-Magus (Feb 22, 2010)

William42 said:


> Different strokes for different folks.


Pun intended?


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Your totally right! Their are way to many people in this country who must have missed fifth grade.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

Archi-Magus said:


> Because it's been called "forks" in the motorcycle world by manufacturers, racers, and mechanics, since far before you decided you knew better than them.


_"The front fork is a key structural component of a motorcycle, holding the front wheel and providing the steering function."_

*Ohlins* calls it a fork. 
http://www.ohlins.com/Product-search/?query=Ducati+1098S

*Showa* calls it a fork.
http://www.showa1.com/en/product/motorcycle/shock_absorber_f.html

They know better than me. How about you?

When a manfacturer such as Fox refers to "Fox forks" they are referring to their LINE of forks, not one fork.

When Fox is not refering to it line of FORKS, they call one fork a fork 

_"The 36® FLOAT® *is a fork* so lightweight and versatile it feels just at home in the air as on the ground. Tipping the scales at less than 5 pounds, this 6 inch travel winner is the lightest, most versatile All-Mountain *fork* around."_

Can we be done now?


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

Fork this anemic thread!! I wish my biggest issue in life was other people's grammar! :madman:

BTW, i'm wearing pant*S* today, not pant!!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

I have a lot of forks made by Oneida


----------



## Archi-Magus (Feb 22, 2010)

BunnV said:


> _"The front fork is a key structural component of a motorcycle, holding the front wheel and providing the steering function."_
> 
> *Ohlins* calls it a fork.
> http://www.ohlins.com/Product-search/?query=Ducati+1098S
> ...


LOL! You refer to one part of my post because you believe you have a rebuttal to it, then simply ignore the rest. You can cite manufacturer websites all you want, but until you actually respond to the part of my post that matters (you know, about grammar and definitions, which is what this thread is really about), I'm just going to assume that you're admitting defeat here.

Not only that but you managed to find three websites that use the word singularly rather than plural, out of an endless amount of sources. Nice try, but the whole "I pwn" attitude doesn't really work unless you actually... well, pwn.

I personally know old school racers that are now 60 years old (some older) that still say forks, not fork. Every person I've ever talked to in my life that rides moto says forks. Every mechanic I've ever went to says the same thing and if you find videos online of mechanics talking about forks, they says forks, not fork. Like I said, it's only geeky MTB'ers that say fork, and they're wrong. If you want to be proper, stop saying fork altogether because there isn't an actual fork on a DH bike and you could debate that on bikes with single crown forks as well.


----------



## ruralrider528 (Nov 8, 2008)

Is this what lack of riding during the winter months reduces us to?


----------



## Rob-Bob (Jun 11, 2004)

I couldn't read this thread without my glasses.


----------



## Archi-Magus (Feb 22, 2010)

Hmm, interesting fact, the term "forks" (plural) comes from the fact that bicycles used to use forks that would fork out at the bottom (I'm sure you guys remember them, bmx bikes still use them) so that the axle would slide in from the bottom. As of present, there isn't a "fork" in the world that is an actual, literal fork, that is used on a quality DH mountain bike. By definition, the only bikes that use forks are bmx bikes. And the proper term would be "forks" rather than "fork" because when the term originated, there was more than one fork attached to the axle and even now, bmx forks are exactly the same way. Plural, not singular.

The whole "fork not forks!" argument seems to come from people assuming that the steerer tube, crown, and stanchions is what is being referred to when we speak of forks, this is completely wrong. Now, no bike in the world uses a literal fork other than bmx bikes, so it would seem far more logical to stick to the original term, "forks", since bmx bikes do use more than one fork to attach to the front axle. If you were going to actually revamp our terminology you would have to name the forks something different entirely, because it's literally not a fork.

Forks supporters win.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

Archi-Magus said:


> Like I said, it's only geeky MTB'ers that say fork.....


and Fox, and Ohlins and Showa... oh and Manitou :thumbsup:

_"The new Dorado is an engineering masterpiece. Carbon legs, inverted construction, dual-chamber air spring, TPC+ damping (with independent high- and low-speed circuits), hydraulic bottom-out and top-out, and Manitou's patented HexLock 20mm thru-axle add up to the *most advanced downhill fork ever.*"_

Hey Archi-Magns. I didn't mean to attack you personally. You call 'em forks if you want to. For me, I'll go with what the manufacturers call them, which is fork.


----------



## audiologies (Oct 13, 2010)

OMG!! Moto guys are gonna laugh at me? What will I do? Maybe I should jump off a bridge because moto guys are laughing at my proper grammar! 

And for all you who say it doesn't matter, its just a generic term, blah blah blah. It absolutely matters. Imagine if engineers used incomprehensible, generic terms when communicating on a project. "Put the doohicky in the doodad with some gooblyglop, and bada bing youre good to go!" 

Im pretty sure that one guy or a small group of people invented forks. Not all the moto guys who now use the term. I've got lots of respect for their riding ability, but that's not a reason to respect their grammar. Being a badass on a dirtbike or motorcycle doesn't make you spell or think better. 

Just because "everyone's saying it" doesn't make it right! My buddy tried to convince me it's ok to cheat on your taxes because everyone's doing it! 

Just because a 60 year old racer says it? Come on! Has he been perfecting his grammar over those 60 years or is he rigidly set in his ways like most old people? 

It's not called a fork because one piece of metal splits into two, its because of the way it secures a wheel! Single crown, double crown, downhill, whatever, they are all multiple pieces of metal fixed together into a single functional unit. It does not have to look like a fork you eat with to function like one! 

I call them forks all the time because it is stuck in my head, not because it is right!


----------



## audiologies (Oct 13, 2010)

Archi-magus, now that is a solid answer, thank you! Are you refering to the dropouts?


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

Archi-Magus said:


> I personally know old school racers that are now 60 years old (some older) that still say forks, not fork. Every person I've ever talked to in my life that rides moto says forks. Every mechanic I've ever went to says the same thing and if you find videos online of mechanics talking about forks, they says forks, not fork. Like I said, it's only geeky MTB'ers that say fork, and they're wrong. If you want to be proper, stop saying fork altogether because there isn't an actual fork on a DH bike and you could debate that on bikes with single crown forks as well.


Bicycles were invented before motorcycles, and just because you know a bunch of people who don't use the word correctly, that means that no one can? 
 
The term "moto" is also stupid - who invented that one?


----------



## HTFR (Jan 11, 2007)

jcin said:


> is it scissor kissing or scissors kissing?


Best post ever! :thumbsup:


----------



## Archi-Magus (Feb 22, 2010)

dbabuser said:


> Bicycles were invented before motorcycles, and just because you know a bunch of people who don't use the word correctly, that means that no one can?
> 
> The term "moto" is also stupid - who invented that one?


No ****? Hence:

"Hmm, interesting fact, the term "forks" (plural) comes from the fact that bicycles used to use forks that would fork out at the bottom (I'm sure you guys remember them, bmx bikes still use them) so that the axle would slide in from the bottom. As of present, there isn't a "fork" in the world that is an actual, literal fork, that is used on a quality DH mountain bike. By definition, the only bikes that use forks are bmx bikes. And the proper term would be "forks" rather than "fork" because when the term originated, there was more than one fork attached to the axle and even now, bmx forks are exactly the same way. Plural, not singular."

Next?


----------



## Archi-Magus (Feb 22, 2010)

BunnV said:


> Hey Archi-Magns. I didn't mean to attack you personally. You call 'em forks if you want to. For me, I'll go with what the manufacturers call them, which is fork.


Hah, I don't take any offense man, I'm a semantic arguing dude when it comes to stuff like this. No disrespect intended at all.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

In fifth grade they also play a fun little game called "spot the 3 differences". See if YOU can find all of them! :thumbsup: ->



TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> Your totally right! Their are way to many people in this country who must have missed fifth grade.


You're totally right! There are way too many people in this country who must have missed fifth grade.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

Archi-Magus said:


> Hah, I don't take any offense man, I'm a semantic arguing dude when it comes to stuff like this. No disrespect intended at all.


Cool


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

Archi-Magus said:


> Hmm, interesting fact, the term "forks" (plural) comes from the fact that bicycles used to use forks that would fork out at the bottom (I'm sure you guys remember them, bmx bikes still use them) so that the axle would slide in from the bottom. .


So where did you get this info at? Just because you type it up, doesn't make it so.... I call BS.


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

Iceman2058 said:


> In fifth grade they also play a fun little game called "spot the 3 differences". See if YOU can find all of them! :thumbsup: ->
> 
> You're totally right! There are way too many people in this country who must have missed fifth grade.


That's hilarious. Open mouth, insert foot...


----------



## Archi-Magus (Feb 22, 2010)

Jason B. said:


> So where did you get this info at? Just because you type it up, doesn't make it so.... I call BS.


Look it up yourself lazy ass. I work with an old ass motocrosser that told me so, I looked it up and concluded teh same thing. Maybe use a little reasoning and, *gasp* some mental effort, and you will conclude that it couldn't possibly be any other way since there isn't a fork anywhere on modern MTB bike forks

"I call bs", good for you, apparently ignorance is bliss.


----------



## bklnbdub (Mar 16, 2008)

Brakes, not breaks.


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

Archi-Magus said:


> Look it up yourself lazy ass. I work with an old ass motocrosser that told me so, I looked it up and concluded teh same thing. Maybe use a little reasoning and, *gasp* some mental effort, and you will conclude that it couldn't possibly be any other way since there isn't a fork anywhere on modern MTB bike forks
> 
> "I call bs", good for you, apparently ignorance is bliss.


I've been looking and all I can find is the that a fork is indeed what most of us on here are calling a fork, so that is why I asked for a source.

That said, some old ass motocrosser doesn't really count as a source. The fact that you can't supply a source speaks volumes though.

Oh, and trying to insinuate that I'm ignorant because i disagree with you doesn't really support your case either (actually hurts it). A source would put me in my place real good.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

HELP: WTF is a lefty then?

Sorry, I guess it should be anally corrected as Lefty? By-d-by, what is it, a spike?


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

Pau11y said:


> HELP: WTF is a lefty then?
> 
> Sorry, I guess it should be anally corrected as Lefty? By-d-by, what is it, a spike?


LMAO!! Good question!!


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

Archi-Magus said:


> Look it up yourself lazy ass. I work with an old ass motocrosser that told me so, I looked it up and concluded teh same thing. Maybe use a little reasoning and, *gasp* some mental effort, and you will conclude that it couldn't possibly be any other way since there isn't a fork anywhere on modern MTB bike forks
> 
> "I call bs", good for you, apparently ignorance is bliss.


There are a lot of things that developed over the years, such as the wheel. They no longer are made of wood, but guess what? They still don't pluralize a single wheel.


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

Pau11y said:


> HELP: WTF is a lefty then?
> 
> Sorry, I guess it should be anally corrected as Lefty? By-d-by, what is it, a spike?


It's an ice pick.


----------



## brent878 (Apr 17, 2007)

BunnV said:


> I agree that there are MUCH worse things in the World to worry about,* but you have to admit that the pair of fork legs make one "fork"*.  I'm done now too. Which Duc do you have btw?
> 
> I love the 1198....


I will not admit that unless you don't call a lefty a fork, or forks.


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

ha ha... funny thread... too true...

"l got a Eight, eighty eight Zoke forks on my bike" my fav... heard that from a customer.

and it's toward... not towards if you want to talk proper Engrish... there's no "s" on the end of toward.


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

Pau11y said:


> HELP: WTF is a lefty then?
> 
> Sorry, I guess it should be anally corrected as Lefty? By-d-by, what is it, a spike?


I believe it's formally known as a chopstick. Duh...:nono:


----------



## The Dude (Jan 19, 2004)

in the end people will still say both.... who gives a shlt


----------



## Stalk (May 24, 2005)

I guess first bicycles where riding on Spoonz or may be even Chopsticks  Hey, we should call DC Fork - Chopsticks. Let's guess where name came from? Anyone with picture? Oh well, would have to go with imagination - it looks like a fork (or was that a chopsticks? I'm confused). Referring to an axle attachment interface as the root for the naming is ..., I guess we just missed the elephant. 

As far as pants, is it the word that doesn't have singular form. "Pant" is verb and non-closing related. Glasses are in fact a pair of glasses in a frame, you can wear glasses or goggles but if someone insist on wearing maskS while riding, than they may call forkS just as well


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

I guess the BMX fork comment is meant to say the first fork is when the legs fork off from the steer tube and the second at the bottom of the legs when the metal forks again to allow wheel to be bolted on?

3 forks on one fork? OMG!!!!


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

Fork forks? Getting a little crusty in your old age or has it been raining too much in paradise?


----------



## sambs827 (Dec 8, 2008)

HowMaybesGo said:


> for some reason people like to put the letter "S" at the end of words. For example: SonicS, for realS, hellS yeahS....... forkS. i don't know why but it really irritates me.


It irritates you? Or does it just irritate you?

I ride my bike. (singular)
It has a rear shock. (singular)
It has a fork. (singular)
It has handlebars. (@#%?!?)

I say fork. I also say handlebars even though it's just a single piece of pipe. Oh well.


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

sambs827 said:


> I also say handlebars even though it's just a single piece of pipe. Oh well.


but it has two handles (left and right).


----------



## FireDog46 (Jan 13, 2004)

*one bike fork equals*

two bike fork tines
some people don't know the difference


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

Pau11y said:


> HELP: WTF is a lefty then?
> 
> Sorry, I guess it should be anally corrected as Lefty? By-d-by, what is it, a spike?


A Lefty is a strut. Just like the one on many cars, especially FWD cars.


----------



## PapaSmurf99 (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## lew242 (Aug 7, 2008)

There are two legs on a *pair of forks*! There are two legs on a* pair of jeans*, two legs on *pair of pants*, two legs on *a pair of hot fishnet stockings*, and she has a* pair of beautiful breasts*. It is perfectly acceptable grammar to call two things attached to one thing a pair! What is it you don't get? :madman:


----------



## FireDog46 (Jan 13, 2004)

lew242 said:


> There are two legs on a *pair of forks*! There are two legs on a* pair of jeans*, two legs on *pair of pants*, two legs on *a pair of hot fishnet stockings*, and she has a* pair of beautiful breasts*. It is perfectly acceptable grammar to call two things attached to one thing a pair! What is it you don't get? :madman:


the two parts of a fork are called tines


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

lew242 said:


> There are two legs on a *pair of forks*! There are two legs on a* pair of jeans*, two legs on *pair of pants*, two legs on *a pair of hot fishnet stockings*, and she has a* pair of beautiful breasts*. It is perfectly acceptable grammar to call two things attached to one thing a pair! What is it you don't get? :madman:


So you turn left at the pair of forks in the road? Do you ask to have a pair of forks passed to you on the dinner table?

What is attached to a fork are "blades" or "tines" as described above.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

lew242 said:


> It is perfectly acceptable grammar to call two things attached to one thing a pair! What is it you don't get? :madman:


Right. There's a pair of legs (two things) attached to my fork (one thing). The two things are a pair, the fork is a single entity. I get it.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

highdelll said:


> read a dictionary
> 
> damp·en/ˈdampən/Verb
> 1. Make slightly wet
> 2. *Make less strong or intense*


Some dictionaries aim to be prescriptive, but most nowadays just aim to be descriptive. The simple fact that the abuse is sufficiently widespread to find its way into a dictionary just means that the abuse is sufficiently widespread to find its way into a dictionary.

There's no turning back the clock on this kind of thing, but imagine how you'd feel if you found a dictionary entry that said "your" an abbreviation of "you are." Judging by what's being written on the internet these days, it is only a matter of time. 

It's kinda silly to ***** about this kind of thing, but it could be worse.... we could have something like the French Ministry of Culture trying to stop it from happening. :lol:


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

THIS JUST IN:

http://dictionary.reference.com/etymology/dampen

My bad, I guess.


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

whodaphuck said:


> My bike came with one fork. When I replace it, I don't get "forks", I get a "fork" (unless I'm getting a bulk discount). When I rebuild the front springy thing, I rebuild my "fork", not my "forks". When considering "a" new "fork" from RS, It'd be a "Totem" not "Totems".
> 
> When you eat pasta, do you use "forks" or "a fork"?
> 
> Why is this difficult for some?


you must have a Cannondale Lefty.

The rest of us have forks.:yawn: ut:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

NWS said:


> Some dictionaries aim to be prescriptive, but most nowadays just aim to be descriptive. The simple fact that the abuse is sufficiently widespread to find its way into a dictionary just means that the abuse is sufficiently widespread to find its way into a dictionary.
> 
> There's no turning back the clock on this kind of thing, but imagine how you'd feel if you found a dictionary entry that said "your" an abbreviation of "you are." Judging by what's being written on the internet these days, it is only a matter of time.
> 
> It's kinda silly to ***** about this kind of thing, but it could be worse.... we could have something like the French Ministry of Culture trying to stop it from happening. :lol:


Check yourself before you wreck yourself homie...

Have any of you even seen/read the etymology of "damper"?

Dampen

It's frikkin interrelated! I have argued this before in other threads, but no one will go and educate themselves...:madman: and instead plug their ears and go "nah nah nah - can't hear you!"


----------



## titaniumgearsolid (Mar 13, 2008)

My nickname is Tigs, not Tig. But my name is Michael. Now if somebody calls me Michaels, then it'd bother me. ;D


----------



## HowMaybesGo (Oct 1, 2010)

sambs827 said:


> It irritates you? Or does it just irritate you?
> 
> I ride my bike. (singular)
> It has a rear shock. (singular)
> ...


it does irritate me.

would you like to use a pitchforkS?
would you like a forkS to eat your salad?
just take a right at the forkS in the road.
let me put on my short sleeveS shirt.
hey that was some cool music you played on your keySboard.
use that tuning forkS to make sure you are on pitch.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> Your totally right! Their are way to many people in this country who must have missed fifth grade.


awesome


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

HowMaybesGo said:


> it does irritate me.
> 
> would you like to use a pitchforkS?
> would you like a forkS to eat your salad?
> ...


just to wrinkle in it (done it before too in another thread)
Like "pants" is legitimate; "forks" can be as well ...
the 'pants' refer to each leg (from pantaloon I believe)and the whole garmet is referred to as a pair of pants.

SO...with "forks"... 
say you have a river with a north fork and a south fork; collectively they are 'forks' and of the same river.


----------



## HowMaybesGo (Oct 1, 2010)

highdelll said:


> just to wrinkle in it (done it before too in another thread)
> Like "pants" is legitimate; "forks" can be as well ...
> the 'pants' reler to each leg (from pantaloon I believe)and the whole garmet is referred to as a pair of pants.
> 
> ...


agreed..... kinda. if you had a north fork and a south fork (assuming you are not talking about one weird shaped fork.....) then they are two separate forks. you can have multiple forks on one road but when addressing one specifically it is referred to as a fork. a bicycle fork has one fork.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

HowMaybesGo said:


> agreed..... kinda. if you had a north fork and a south fork (assuming you are not talking about one weird shaped fork.....) then they are two separate forks. you can have multiple forks on one road but when addressing one specifically it is referred to as a fork. a bicycle fork has one fork.


each leg is a fork (off of the main [steerer]), and therefore there are forks.

I know that's kinda weak...
but, there's no denying that "my damper wont dampen anymore" is totally A-OK :thumbsup:


----------



## HTFR (Jan 11, 2007)

lew242 said:


> There are two legs on a *pair of forks*! There are two legs on a* pair of jeans*, two legs on *pair of pants*, two legs on *a pair of hot fishnet stockings*, and she has a* pair of beautiful breasts*. It is perfectly acceptable grammar to call two things attached to one thing a pair! What is it you don't get? :madman:


Do you eat with a salad forks? :skep:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

HTFR said:


> Do you eat with a salad forks? :skep:


each tine is a 'fork' -
Plus, I don't eat salad - that's for wimmen and boys!


----------



## unclever (Sep 3, 2010)

Everyone on here makes me laugh. Its English language that actually screws everything up
I.E. you can do it for this word but not for this word. So if its forks great if its fork great. But either way if you had to learn every single word perfectly and wanted to you would have no life. So go outside and ride your bike or change the oil in your forks.

and op for grammar you get no say your name is Who Da Phuck


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

unclever said:


> Everyone on here makes me laugh. Its English language that actually screws everything up
> I.E. you can do it for this word but not for this word. So if its forks great if its fork great. But either way if you had to learn every single word perfectly and wanted to you would have no life. So go outside and ride your bike or change the oil in your forks.
> 
> and op for grammar you get no say your name is Who Da Phuck


Well, your name is certainly apropos.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

whodaphuck said:


> Well, your name is certainly apropos.


is that pluralized  ? it has an 'S'...


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

highdelll said:


> but, there's no denying that "my damper wont dampen anymore" is totally A-OK




Why you gotta rub it in like that?

:lol:


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

45 responses, to the “Fork or Forks” debate? Man, this forum has gone downhill. No, pun intended.


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

First thing I think when I see an archi-magus post is troll.


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Once again, MTBR delivers the goods


----------



## sdo1982 (Jun 14, 2010)

ReadingS thiS threadS makeS myS headS hurtS


----------



## erosive (May 15, 2009)

Who knew downhillers could be so anal?
What a bunch of nerds...


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

Yeah, get it straight - the cool people must also be ignorant. :thumbsup:


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

And what would you call this:crazy:


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

*BMXish form, fork or forks?*

The product designer should get to choose the name. .even if the engrish ain't so good. Right?


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

*If this thread ain't done yet,*

stick a forkss in it

*maybe some would call this forkses


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

DeerhillJDOG said:


> And what would you call this:crazy:


Hard To Steer


----------



## Philius413 (Apr 22, 2010)

I just like it when someone on a forum calls someone else a looser...


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

My bike has triple crown forks.


----------



## StinkyFTW (Jun 29, 2008)

Where did you fit the second one?


----------



## unclever (Sep 3, 2010)

All I'm saying is where all guilty bad grammar.
It's life. Live it. Don't fret about it.


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

unclever said:


> All I'm saying is where all guilty bad grammar.
> It's life. Live it. Don't fret about it.


Well your post certainly proves that.  This thread is so entertaining.

I love how the one guy was talking like all "moto guys" have genius level IQs so they're the be all and end all of "forks" knowledge. Constantly sucking exhaust fumes must give them a warped sense of their own self worth. Oh god, the moto guy with his GED and mechanic certification is going to call me stupid!

Being good/smart at one thing does not make you intelligent in all areas. I once met a structural engineer with a PhD at my previous job who didn't know how to make popcorn. True story. :madman:

I know it's a fork, but I could care less what anyone else calls it. It does make me chuckle a bit inside though, just like the brakes/breaks thing.

The English language is still one of the most difficult languages to learn properly, even for native speakers. There are so many cases where you do this, except when using it with that. Just think of the "i before e, except after c" rule. That's even before you get into the fact that "standardize" or "standardise" are both equally correct depending on what country you are in. 

Also, widespread use does not equal correct grammar. I still find it somewhat silly that "ain't" made it into the dictionary, just because a bunch of people liked to say it. Ya'll shouldn't be considered a real word either.


----------



## skottt160 (Apr 25, 2008)




----------



## rollswithpogies (Dec 21, 2006)

Who wants a good finger-forking?


----------



## RPG (Sep 16, 2005)

I can see the relevance of this thread in a cross country or roadie forum. Those racers tend to be a bit up tight, anal, and well, over analytical. Not in a DH forum. We like to ride for fun and don't give a damn who says what.

Relax and get away from your computer and ride your bike, or pull some wool (that means get laid for those that can't).

Please tell me this is a new schooler thread. Have you only been Dh'ing for 2-3 years? get over yourself and ride your bike and hit on numerous girls (fat, thin, drunk, ugly, etc...) Lighten up!

PS. Sorry if my spelling is wrong, I've had a few, and this thread just burnt my a$$.

Carry on.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

rollswithpogies said:


> Who wants a good finger-forking?


this might more appropriate :thumbsup:


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

lew242 said:


> There are two legs on a *pair of forks*! There are two legs on a* pair of jeans*, two legs on *pair of pants*, two legs on *a pair of hot fishnet stockings*, and she has a* pair of beautiful breasts*. It is perfectly acceptable grammar to call two things attached to one thing a pair! What is it you don't get? :madman:


There are two legs on a *PAIR OF FORK LEGS*... and two legs on a fork...


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Stalk said:


> I guess first bicycles where riding on Spoonz or may be even Chopsticks  Hey, we should call DC Fork - Chopsticks.


This plan is approved. Effective immediately.


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

RPG said:


> I can see the relevance of this thread in a cross country or roadie forum. Those racers tend to be a bit up tight, anal, and well, over analytical. Not in a DH forum.


You haven't been here long, have you? Or maybe not everyone here is solely a dh'er... The horror!!


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

DeerhillJDOG said:


> The product designer should get to choose the name. .even if the engrish ain't so good. Right?


Who gives a crap! This thing would be UNREAL stable!


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

StinkyFTW said:


> Where did you fit the second one?


2nd one?! Where/how was the 3rd one fitted?


----------



## TheNightman (Aug 12, 2010)

NWS said:


> For bonus points, "Please input your PIN number."


How about double bonus points for, "Please input your PIN number into the ATM machine"


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

whodaphuck said:


> My bike came with one fork. When I replace it, I don't get "forks", I get a "fork" (unless I'm getting a bulk discount). When I rebuild the front springy thing, I rebuild my "fork", not my "forks". When considering "a" new "fork" from RS, It'd be a "Totem" not "Totems".
> 
> When you eat pasta, do you use "forks" or "a fork"?
> 
> Why is this difficult for some?


that drives me nuts theres a idiot i know that does something similar, calls highland mountain bike park highlands it drives me nuts.:madman:


----------



## SingleTrackHound (Jul 29, 2003)

kenbentit said:


> "Forks" isn't as annoying as "Dampening". I don't like my suspension to get me wet :nonod:


How about,
...my Talus forks has dampening issue...

This should drive some folks nutz.


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

Apparently a BoXXer is only a fork:

"_Featuring long-travel-specific Mission Control DH damping, DropStop bottom-out systems and a 35mm dual-crown chassis, the legendary BoXXer is downright fast. Upgraded damper technologies and a revalved design give an unwaveringly smooth and consistent feel to the reliable Coil and the decadently light, adjustable and fully redesigned Solo Air spring. Striking a perfect balance between weight, stiffness and performance, this fork isn't for those who live to ride. It's for those who live to ride faster_."

It lacks on the dampening too. And what's really sad, that awful Dart thingy is actually called a fork. Depressing.

On a brighter note, if one looks to the left on the SRAM website, there's this:

_Products by Category 
Forks
Rear Shocks
Remotes
Seat Posts_

Strangely enough, when there's more than one fork they suddenly call all of them together as forks. Bizarre behaviour indeed.


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

Hmmmnn?
One azz
Two butt checks
Two boobs
one chest 
One pair of testicles
one camel toe

Life is so confusing.


----------



## djball (Nov 3, 2010)

SPD's are clips, NOT CLIPLESS!

And why do we drive on the parkway, and park in the driveway? lol


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

djball said:


> SPD's are clips, NOT CLIPLESS!


this again?

............................................________
....................................,.-'"...................``~.,
.............................,.-"..................................."-.,
.........................,/...............................................":,
.....................,?......................................................\,
.................../...........................................................,}
................./......................................................,:`^`..}
.............../...................................................,:"........./
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../
............./__.(....."~-,_..............................,:`........../
.........../(_...."~,_........"~,_....................,:`........_/
..........{.._$;_......"=,_......."-,_.......,.-~-,},.~";/....}
...........((.....*~_......."=-._......";,,./`..../"............../
...,,,___.\`~,......"~.,....................`.....}............../
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-"
............/.`~,......`-...............................\....../\
.............\`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....\,__
,,_..........}.>-._\...................................|..............`=~-,
.....`=~-,_\_......`\,.................................\
...................`=~-,,.\,...............................\
................................`:,,...........................`\..............__
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==``
........................................_\..........._,-%.......`\
...................................,<`.._|_,-&``................`


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Can we all let this RIP in peace now???


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Iceman2058 said:


> Can we all let this R*IP* *in peace* now???


I see what you did there.


----------



## GoGoGordo (Jul 16, 2006)

Great thread.
cant really believe i read till the end.
As we say in my biz," Put a forks in it wills ya?"
Um one of my pet peeve(s) iz when folk calls the forks the shocks.
Or visas versas.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

My heads asplodes.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

NWS said:


> My heads asplodes.


you need an amblance


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

Shouldn't the proper term be Struts, since most have a coil, and a cartridge?


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

I say fork. I also say handlebars even though it's just a single piece of pipe. Oh well.[/QUOTE]

Because technically there are handles on each end of the pipe, two handles, plural. Although you could call it a "handles bar" is you like.:thumbsup: A "handlebar" would be what you keep zipped up between your pockets.:idea:


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

I remember back in the 90's when people would always refer to forks as 'Man, are those them new Rockshox, CCOOOOLL!!!!" even if it were a Manitou, or Marzocchi .


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

Tim F. said:


> Shouldn't the proper term be Struts, since most have a coil, and a cartridge?


These days, only on the rear setup of a DH bike which has a spring over the shock. LOL Macphearson style!


----------

